
Even Without Retractions, ‘Top’ Journals Publish the Least Reliable Science - todd8
http://bjoern.brembs.net/2016/01/even-without-retractions-top-journals-publish-the-least-reliable-science/
======
pmdulaney
Did you mean to say, "Even With Retractions..."?

~~~
todd8
That was the title of the original blog post and I simply read it as “Even
with ...”. I did’t even notice the error!

